# GFCI for Pump house?



## Alias (Oct 8, 2012)

Just had a friend call me with the question of whether or not a GFCI is needed in a pump house.  She is arguing with her contractor who swears one is not needed.  There are four outlets (18") off the floor and a breaker box on the floor.  There is also a question about the outlet height.

So, as I do not have code books here at home, I'm looking for an article # so that I can give an accurate answer.

TIA,

Sue


----------



## Gregg Harris (Oct 8, 2012)

Alias said:
			
		

> Just had a friend call me with the question of whether or not a GFCI is needed in a pump house.  She is arguing with her contractor who swears one is not needed.  There are four outlets (18") off the floor and a breaker box on the floor.  There is also a question about the outlet height.  So, as I do not have code books here at home, I'm looking for an article # so that I can give an accurate answer.
> 
> TIA,
> 
> Sue


210.8 Ground-Fault Circuit-Interrupter Protection for Personnel. Ground-fault circuit-interruption for personnel shall be provided as required in 210.8(A) through ©. The ground-fault circuit-interrupter shall be installed in a readily accessible location.

    Informational Note: See 215.9 for ground-fault circuit-interrupter protection for personnel on feeders.

(A) Dwelling Units. All 125-volt, single-phase, 15- and 20-ampere receptacles installed in the locations specified in 210.8(A)(1) through (8) shall have ground-fault circuit-interrupter protection for personnel.

    Bathrooms

    Garages, and also accessory buildings that have a floor located at or below grade level not intended as habitable rooms and limited to storage areas, work areas, and areas of similar use

    Outdoors Exception to (3): Receptacles that are not readily accessible and are supplied by a branch circuit dedicated to electric snow-melting, deicing. or pipeline and vessel heating equipment shall be permitted to be installed in accordance with 426.28 or 427.22, as applicable.

    Crawl spaces — at or below grade level

    Unfinished basements — for purposes of this section, unfinished basements are defined as portions or areas of the basement not intended as habitable rooms and limited to storage areas, work areas, and the like

    Exception to (5): A receptacle supplying only a permanently installed fire alarm or burglar alarm system shall not be required to have ground-fault circuit-interrupter protection.

        Informational Note: See 760.41(B) and 760.121(B) for power supply requirements for fire alarm systems.

        Receptacles installed under the exception to 210.8(A)(5) shall not be considered as meeting the requirements of 210.52(G).

    Kitchens— where the receptacles are installed to serve the countertop surfaces

    Sinks — located in areas other than kitchens where receptacles are installed within 1.8 m (6 ft) of the outside edge of the sink

    Boathouses

70-50

(B) Other Than Dwelling Units. All 125 volt, single-phase, 15- and 20-ampere receptacles installed in the locations specified in 210.8(B)(1) through (8) shall have ground-fault circuit-interrupter protection for personnel.

    Bathrooms

    Kitchens

    Rooftops

    Outdoors


----------



## ICE (Oct 8, 2012)

Sue,

The answer is yes. 210.8(A)(2)

210.8 Ground-Fault Circuit-Interrupter Protection for Personnel.

FPN: See 215.9 for ground-fault circuit-interrupter protection for personnel on feeders.

(A) Dwelling Units. All 125-volt, single-phase, 15 and 20 ampere receptacles installed in the locations specified in (1) through (8) shall have ground-fault circuit-interrupter

protection for personnel.

(1) Bathrooms

(2) Garages, and also *accessory buildings* that have a floor

located at or below grade level not intended as

habitable rooms and limited to storage areas, work

areas, and *areas of similar use*

The structure is an accessory building that provides a work area for the well pump.  I can't imagine that anyone would resist installing a GFCI at a pump house receptacle.  It needs to be tamper resistant too.


----------



## Alias (Oct 8, 2012)

Thank you Gregg & ICE for the article #s!  She talked to the contractor and he said it's GFCIs are not needed and the shout down began........  Turns out contractor has been 'working' on rebuilding the pump house for 10 months.  I have urged her to report him to the licensing board.  We'll see what happens this week, he promised to have it insulated and electrical fixed by Wednesday.

Sue, where it was a chilly 27 degrees F last night


----------

